# Looking for a .308 bolt



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking at different platforms for a .308 build. I'm a big fan of sako rifles, Remington 700, possibly others. Would also entertain just the action. Basically seeing what's out there before I go the retailer route. I have looked at the model 700sps, the tikka tactical, and several others. Although I have not made my mind up I can't see me going wrong with a Remington 700 with a nice heavy barrel. What ya got? Opinions welcome! I don't wanna be pissing into the wind and wasting money


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You know my opinion... tikka t3 light, made by Sako...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

If you hurry you can get the 700 vtr for $430 in black or fde. Dunno how long a barrel you were looking fur.


----------



## shockTherapy01 (May 22, 2015)

I love my x bolt, gander had some tikkas last week in .308 30% off


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

John B. said:


> You know my opinion... tikka t3 light, made by Sako...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Needs to be tactical bull barrel threaded would save me the trouble also.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

The top gun is a 700 5R 20" threaded, stainless, coated fluted barrel, 1/11. Timney trigger. HS Precision stock and tactical knob. Has a Thunderbeast Ultra brake on it. Still have the thread protector too. Sold without the can, glass or bipod. Approx 120 rds down the tube. Have some Lapua brass too. $950.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Seekins precision Havak

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> If you hurry you can get the 700 vtr for $430 in black or fde. Dunno how long a barrel you were looking fur.


Where? I am in need of one.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Walton County said:


> Where? I am in need of one.


There a guy up in Indiana that I vouch for that has great prices on alot of guns but not all. He's got it listed for $580 unfortunately the Remington $150 rebate just ended a couple days ago. That's what would put it at $430. $580 is still a decent price but that rebate made it great. I just bought the 700 Long Range in 300 winmag for $425. Insane price.

https://www.gunprodeals.com/products/bolt-action-remington-firearms-700-047700843773


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Just saw that Remington started a new rebate on the 1st. $75 so you will get it for $505 not $430. Pretty good for that model. If you want it I can help you get with Nate, the owner of the company. Let me know.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Ruger precision rifle an option?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

My brother has a VTR with a hogue overmold and a VX-3 for sale.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Location



telum pisces said:


> ruger precision rifle an option?
> 
> Sent from my xt1080 using tapatalk


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Mullet Hunter ...check with Oak Ridge Gun Range. I saw a Remington 700 .308 with a bull barrel and scope in the used guns section.today ,when i was getting lead.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a Remington 700P 20" I may be tempted to sell. Just sits in the locker collecting dust sadly.


----------



## bulletman (Dec 20, 2017)

Look into Howa they have a nicer action and shoot Sub MOA and they are cheaper


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

bulletman said:


> Look into Howa they have a nicer action and shoot Sub MOA and they are cheaper


I long ago bought a Remington. If I had a Howa, and one bullet I would throw both gun and bullet and take my chances running than with shooting a howa... I wouldn’t feel safe clubbing a baby squirreL with a howa.....


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Looking at different platforms for a .308 build. I'm a big fan of sako rifles, Remington 700, possibly others. Would also entertain just the action. Basically seeing what's out there before I go the retailer route. I have looked at the model 700sps, the tikka tactical, and several others. Although I have not made my mind up I can't see me going wrong with a Remington 700 with a nice heavy barrel. What ya got? Opinions welcome! I don't wanna be pissing into the wind and wasting money


If you are building a "long range rig" I would reccomend having a custom rifle build for you. But on the other end if I was buying a dual purpose factory .308 it would be a Bergara B 14 HMR. I think they run for about $900. Very accurate rifles and they are easy on they eyes.

And IMO Howa are built with a high QC than a Remington. Over the last decade Remington has gone to shit and there are way to many better options for the same as what you can get any Remington model for. Now if you are going to build I would build off a "remington style" action because of all the after market parts and every gunsmith knows the Remington 700 footprint.

http://www.bergarausa.com/bergara_b-14_series_hmr_hunting_and_match_rifle.php


----------



## bulletman (Dec 20, 2017)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I long ago bought a Remington. If I had a Howa, and one bullet I would throw both gun and bullet and take my chances running than with shooting a howa... I wouldn’t feel safe clubbing a baby squirreL with a howa.....


I am curious as to why you say that? 

They have a better action then a remington. they are more acurate then all but the top of the line remingtons and even to top remingtons anr no more acurate. Every Howa shoots sub moa or you get your money back! you cant say that about the remingtons. and you can get just about every accessorie for the Howa that you can for remingtons now. and lets not forget they have a better trigger and they dont fire when you take the safty off like some remingtons tended to do.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I long ago bought a Remington. If I had a Howa, and one bullet I would throw both gun and bullet and take my chances running than with shooting a howa... I wouldn’t feel safe clubbing a baby squirreL with a howa.....


Have you owned a Howa? Or a Weatherby Vanguard?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

bulletman said:


> I am curious as to why you say that?
> 
> They have a better action then a remington. they are more acurate then all but the top of the line remingtons and even to top remingtons anr no more acurate. Every Howa shoots sub moa or you get your money back! you cant say that about the remingtons. and you can get just about every accessorie for the Howa that you can for remingtons now. and lets not forget they have a better trigger and they dont fire when you take the safty off like some remingtons tended to do.


You typically get what you pay for especially in guns. Also I am a benelli\Sako rifle snob so typically I spend a little more towards the top ofthe line when making a purchase. Don’t feel bad I really hate brownings also... I have had evpirence with two howa rifles nd bothe had different issues. The mag needed to go in a certain way or it would never chamber on one, not to mention I’ve seen better fit and Finnish on a Benjamin pellet rifle.

I wanted this .308to tear down and build with after market parts only. About the only factory gun I will just buy and shoot anymore is a Sako 85 like I said I’m a snob when it comes to rifles.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> If you are building a "long range rig" I would reccomend having a custom rifle build for you. But on the other end if I was buying a dual purpose factory .308 it would be a Bergara B 14 HMR. I think they run for about $900. Very accurate rifles and they are easy on the eyes.
> 
> http://www.bergarausa.com/bergara_b-14_series_hmr_hunting_and_match_rifle.php


I’ve been eyeing one of these in 6.5 creedmoor. Fine rifle for sure.


----------

